
Venus to make rare transit across sun Tuesday - santadays
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/06/02/BAU21OLQ69.DTL
======
tomfakes
Can anyone explain why this doesn't happen every year, and is on a 100+ year
cycle of 2 in eight years and then nothing for 105?

